# setting up wireless internet



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2009)

I am trying to hook up my computer to the internet. It is running freeBSD 6.2 and is has an ativa brand wireless card. Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 5, 2009)

ah you need to identify the card in your dmesg and then build some files. 

What going to be your set up. I'm experienced in connecting to one access point at home. And I use WPA.

31.3.2 Basic Setup


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for that link, it helps a lot, I just need to get my card working now. Ill be connecting to a single access point using WEP or WPA, not sure which. I was looking into something called the NDISulator but I do not have the kernel sources installed and I do not how or where to get them.


----------



## johnblue (Feb 5, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> I am trying to hook up my computer to the internet. It is running freeBSD 6.2 ...


No offense, but unless you have a particular need for 6.2, you are much better off with running a current version of FreeBSD for several reasons but lack of security updates is first and foremost.

Here is what freebsd-update() has to say about a 6.2 webserver that I have yet to pull the plug on:





> FreeBSD 6.2-RELEASE-p11 (GENERIC) #0: Wed Feb 13 06:44:57 UTC 2008
> 
> 
> [jblue@deflector-control ~]$ su
> ...



And yes, I preach the virtues of freebsd-update() to all who will listen ....



John


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2009)

That makes sense but I don't have use for either one unless I get the internet working on it. Is it possible to upgrade once I get 6.2 connected?


----------



## johnblue (Feb 6, 2009)

mickeyharvey70 said:
			
		

> That makes sense but I don't have use for either one unless I get the internet working on it. Is it possible to upgrade once I get 6.2 connected?


Agreed, but as with most things in life there is a point of diminishing returns for any given tangent or endeavor.  Since you are posting here, it would seem that you have other means of downloading updated install disks and you may find that you problem will go away with the newer version.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 6, 2009)

It's working now. No more need for Windows now.


----------

